# I wish to live in Tokyo for a while



## mattusch

Hello everyone!
I have just registered with this forum 
I am an Italian native speaker living in Germany for many years.
I was once in Tokyo for a week and I have to admit I truly liked it.
I would like to live and work in Tokyo for a couple of years.
I have heard that language teachers are wanted in Japan.
I happen to be a qualified secondary school teacher. Besides I like teaching languages.
I could teach German, English, Italian and Spanisch.
So, now the "only" problem is to find a job, an accomodation and to deal with all those formalities such as working visa etc. :confused2:
To those of you who have lived in Japan for a while, all these things are no mistery any longer. You know how it works. I don't.
What should I do first? I suppose, I should first look for a job. Well, but how? I cannot speak any Japanese and ehm I suppose all those recruitment agencies would help you to cope with all the formalities but I think that bein hired directly from Japanese schools means "better paid".

What do you suggest to do. What should I do first? Do I need a working visa and how can I get one? And is it difficult to find an accomodation?
Oh my God, sorry guys! I do not want to be of any hassle to you with all these questions.
I would be very grateful for any little help you could provide me with.

Many thanks in advance for your support
Regards,
Mattusch


----------



## BBCWatcher

I have a feeling your Italian is better than your English. 

Try reaching out to the schools in Japan that teach Italian to see if they have any open positions. This page provides a reasonable list of such schools.


----------



## mattusch

well it surely is! Ultimately, Italian is my mother tongue. It would be weird if it wasn't.
Thank you for your answer. I'll check it up immediately!
Bye


----------



## mattusch

I have just checked the link you posted.
Oh, come on, the Italian embassy!


----------



## BBCWatcher

No, check with the schools they list, all of them. Not with the embassy.


----------

